# Rhody Tour



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The Rhody Tour is next Sunday (4/26) in Port Townsend, WA. www.ptbikes.org This is the last opportunity to easily reach the Olympic Peninsula from the Kitsap side due to the upcoming closure of the Hood Canal Bridge. The bridge will be out of service for six or more weeks. I did the metric route on this ride last year and it was well organized with good support.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'm game. Are you doing it this year?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

tyro said:


> I'm game. Are you doing it this year?


I plan on doing it. The weather looks ok, mid 50's and dry. Last year I wore shorts with a short sleeve jersey and arm warmers. In the 50's means knee warmers for my arthritic knees.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I plan on doing it. The weather looks ok, mid 50's and dry. Last year I wore shorts with a short sleeve jersey and arm warmers. In the 50's means knee warmers for my arthritic knees.


Cool! I plan on doing it too. Hopefully the weather is like this past weekend.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info. I'll be there this Sunday and will do the 62 mile ride


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Tyro and I are meeting at 9am in the Park and Ride lot. I have a black F150 and Tyro has a gray truck. I'll be wearing one of my RBR kits, either Lounge or Tribal. The winds are forecasted out of the SW tomorrow and the ride heads south first so we should have some kind of tailwind back.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pictures*

Here are some shots from today. I'll put some more over in commuting later. Nice shot of Tyro and I. I'm the fat one in the Lounge kit.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

mmmmmm... Salmon sandwich. So yummy.

Enjoyed it Bill. Thanks for letting me join in my first RBR group ride...all two of us.


----------

